# using old barrel?



## wirenut11664 (Jul 25, 2010)

I have helped a freind make wine a few times using a plstic bucket I have a old 10 gallon? barrel with shipping tag from a winery in wash.Pa dated 1917 I found in a crawl space in the attic of my house I believe it could have been there since prohabition with all the dust on it an when found I was wondering if this would be good for my freinds winemaking


----------



## xanxer82 (Jul 25, 2010)

Nope. Wouldn't use it. There could be loads of spoilage yeasts and bacteria on it and chances are it will leak.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 25, 2010)

I concur!!!!!!! Dont even think of using it for wine but it would make a nice display pce or a rain water collecter.


----------



## Deezil (Jul 25, 2010)

If its that old... might be worth something 'as is', to someone interested in those kinds of things... Worth a thought before you actually use it.


----------



## Green Mountains (Jul 26, 2010)

Don't use it for wine...

...also, I don't believe anybody should ever use a barrel for primary fermentation...... to age it yes, but not that barrel.

Do you have a photo of it, it'd be fun to see.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Jul 26, 2010)

Try to do some research on it within your family or who ever owned the house prior to you.
If it really dates back to the "you can't drink" days,, some collector would loved to get their hands on it. Perhaps some bar or resturant.


----------

